# Tastendruck abfragen



## ts230 (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo erstmal,

Weiß jemand von euch, wie ich in einem Script die Funktionstasten einlesen kann?In meinem Script Frage ich normale Tasten mit case ... ab.
Nur hier wird die Taste die gedrückt wird angezeigt.Wie mache ich das, dass wenn ich F1+CTRL drücke, dass dann die Funktion HalloWelt() aufgerufen wird.

Danke für alle Antworten im Voraus


----------

